# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] PS one mini δεν λειτουργει το laser;(Το cd δεν περιστρέφετε...)

## atrwtoss

Το προβλημα είναι ότι όταν βάζω το cd μέσα δεν περιστρέφετε καθόλου αλλά η συσκευή ανάβει κανονικά η memory card τα χειρηστήριο δουλευουν κανονικότατα(ειναι τσιπαρισμένο)...ανοίγει μπαίνει στο Bios και μέτα κατευθείαν στο μένου επιλογης CD ή memory card...είδα κάποια βιντεάκια συγκεκριμένα αυτο και αυτό αλλά από τη φαίνετε το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στο laser και όλων το μηχανισμο που τον περιβάλει...τα γραναζάκια πάντος δεν έχουν προβλημα ουτε σπασμένα είναι ούτε τίποτα..

παιρνει κανονικά ρευμα γιατι πήγα με το χέρι τερμα δεξια τον μηχανισμο και όταν έβαλα σε λειτουργια το playstation  αυτό μετακινήθηκε στην άλλη ακρη και σταμάτησε εκεί(και με πολύμετρο)...το λειζερ κομμάτι αυτό μπορεις να το βρεις να το παραγγείλης και να το αντικαταστήσης πολύ εύκολα...το θέμα είναι είναι αν όντως είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα;...ή θα κάνω την παραγγελεια τζάμπα...μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο;...βάζω μια φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό να ριξετε μια ματια...

Να πω και κάτι τελευταιο που παρατήρησα δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα...Όταν βάζω σε λειτουργια το playstation μεσα με το cd και πάει στο μενου καμοια φορα κολάει και δεν λειτουργεί το χειρηστήριο...όταν ανοίγω το καπάκι δουλεύει κανονικά(ο κέρσορας κινήτε) όταν το ξανακλείνω πάλι..δεν δουλεύει...

20171210_125813-1.jpg

----------


## klik

Ο διακοπτης στο καπακι, δουλεύει;

----------


## atrwtoss

> Ο διακοπτης στο καπακι, δουλεύει;


Ναι κανονικά κλείνει-ανοίγει..το έκανα και με το χέρι μήπως και δεν πατιέται καλά αλλά όλα οκ..

----------


## panagiwtis

checkαρε με πολυμετρο για αρχη το διακόπτη από το καπάκι που λέει και ο klik

----------


## atrwtoss

> checkαρε με πολυμετρο για αρχη το διακόπτη από το καπάκι που λέει και ο klik


Μόλις το έκανα με πολύμετρο μου λέει 6.6 και όταν το πατάω μηδενίζει...άρα δουλεύει λογικά...τι άλλο μπορώ να κοιτάξω;

----------


## atrwtoss

*Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε!* από αγγλία παράγγειλα όλο το εξάρτημα του μηχανισμού λειζερ (δωρεάν μεταφορικά) το έκανα μια απλή εγκατάσταση και τώρα...IT'S ALIVEEE!!!!

----------

